# '10 T1



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ordered this in feb, it just showed up this last week. haven't had it down to the track yet, hopefully in a couple weeks after nature valley and road nats. it feels pretty stout!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I didn't even know Cervelo made such a bike - very nice looking!

I'm not down with the whole track racing think - interesting pedals. So the straps are just insurance for your clipless pedals?

I could't agree more with your avatar signature. I wish I had never heard the word 'brifter'. Ranks right up there with 'Lady Gaga'.


----------

